# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Ηχομπαρα Sony su-b400s

## mirodias

Πριν 3 χρόνια βρέθηκαν στην κατοχή μου από ξεστοκάρισμα μαγαζιού 5 τεμάχια.

Η ηχόμπαρα - βάση για την TV Sony KDL-NX710 40-inch
2.1 ch/40 W αναπαράγει: Dolby Digital - DTS - Dolby ProLogic 

Το πρόβλημα.
Για να δουλέψει απαιτεί hdmi ARC (audio return chanel). Χωρίς αυτό ΔΕΝ ανάβει. Δεν έχει κανένα κουμπί ο χειρισμός της γίνεται από το τηλεκοντρόλ της TV.
Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω τη συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση, αλλά και πάλι δεν θα με ενδιέφερε η χρήση της σαν ηχόμπαρα μία και έχω ενισχυτή και ηχεία.
Με ενδιαφέρει όμως η μετατροπή της σε αυτόνομο bluetooth ηχείο.

Αρχικά "έφτιαξα" δύο τεμάχια, αφαιρώντας τον ενισχυτή και αντικαθιστώντας τον, ένα φθηνό bluetooth κινέζικο ενισχυτή (κόστος  5-10€) δουλεύουν άψογα και ο ήχος είναι αρκετά καλός.
Θεωρώ όμως μεγάλη σπατάλη να αφαιρώ ολόκληρο τον ενισχυτή sony. Δεν έχω εξειδικευμένες ηλεκτρονικές γνώσεις.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω bypass τον περιορισμό του ARC. Να συνδέσω δηλαδή απευθείας στην πλακέτα ένα δέκτη bluetooth και με την προσθήκη ενός διακόπτη on-off  ίσως και ενός ποντεσιόμετρου για τη ρύθμιση της έντασης να δουλέψει σαν bluetooth ηχείο, χρησιμοποιώντας τον ενισχυτή που έχει ήδη;

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

